# Are you proud to be a musician?



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Just curious how others feel. I love music and enjoy playing in a band. It's a big part of my life and privately, at least, I am proud of it...

But not always. For instance, I'd be hesitant to mention it on a resume or in a job interview due to the negative connotations. "Guitar player in a band? Must be unreliable... and probably takes drugs."

How do you feel? Do you proudly tell anyone who will listen that you're a musician?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

You bet I'm proud of it. I've never worried about the stereotypes, and when if someone has mentioned it in the past, I've just countered by saying their are many types of musicians and types of music. I'd never hesitate to include it on a resume.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I take pride in my music, I've spent a lot of years playing and learning. I do list it on my resume but under the hobby format. When I was younger I had
hopes of being a working pro, spent a few years chasing the dream. But a job opportunity came up and I had to cave in. All was not lost, I have spent many years playing as a hobbyist and have had many pleasureable expierences and met many a great player...


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I know where I work, playing guitar is viewed as a good thing because it shows a person has other interests but playing in a band is viewed negatively by some because it is a 'second job'. I don't care what they think.

Absolutely I am proud to say I am a musician and over the last year I am delighted to see that I view myself more as a musician than whatever work title I wear. That means my identity is revolving more around 'me' than outside, artificial, temporary influences, that's gotta be good.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Absolutely I am proud to say I am a musician and over the last year I am delighted to see that I view myself more as a musician than whatever work title I wear. That means my identity is revolving more around 'me' than outside, artificial, temporary influences, that's gotta be good.


Amen to that, I've always said that a person should define their job, not the other way around. I know too many people who have nothing but their jobs. I just look at mine as a means to an end...:rockon2:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't consider myself a real musician but I am definitely proud that I play guitar, I'm in a band, and have a succesful carreer at 42 years old! 

It just damn fun! :rockon:


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I love it and while I don't list it on my resume (I don't list any hobbies on it at all) I do talk about it and most of my colleagues know that I play.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

I yak incessantly about music and playing guitar. At home. At work. I'm sure it drives people nuts. I definitely don't hide my love of music or the fact that I play music. Life is too short to spend it worrying about what others think of my life pursuits. I'm living it for my enjoyment, not their affirmation.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I'm not sure I can concider myself a musician but I don't hesitate to tell people I play guitar. I love to talk guitar and guitar tabs with anyone who'll lend an ear.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I am VERY PROUD...to be a musician.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I tell everybody that I'm a musician.. it's really the only way I get away with the clothes I wear.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I yak incessantly about music and playing guitar. At home. At work. I'm sure it drives people nuts. I definitely don't hide my love of music or the fact that I play music. Life is too short to spend it worrying about what others think of my life pursuits. I'm living it for my enjoyment, not their affirmation.


Same here.

Music and playing guitar is easily the most talked about subject between me and friends / family. And when I'm not talking I'm playing guitar,


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Last winter I started going to jams again for a couple of months. The first one I went to I didn't take a guitar along since I didn't know anyone there and just wanted to stand in the back and see what it was like. After the host band's third song their bass player looked at me and said "You look like a musician." and my first thought was "No I don't."


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I figure so much of our identity within society is based on our occupations and passtimes. One should take as much pride in being a musician, whether pro or amateur, as in being a sports fan, auto enthusiast, stamp collector, charity volunteer, blue collar, white collar, or whatever else. 

The trick is be be both proud and humbled. I'm still working on it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

Robboman said:


> ...."Guitar player in a band? Must be unreliable... and probably takes drugs."


Stereotyping is human nature. Everybody does it 
at one point or another. Not necessarily in a negative
fashion, but subconsciously at the least. When I talk
about my motorcycle, some will say "are you a biker?"
No...I enjoy riding bikes. And also "hey man, got 
some pot?", because I have long hair.
But yeah..I'm proud to be me...a musician.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Mooh said:


> I figure so much of our identity within society is based on our occupations and passtimes. One should take as much pride in being a musician, whether pro or amateur, as in being a sports fan, auto enthusiast, stamp collector, charity volunteer, blue collar, white collar, or whatever else.
> 
> The trick is be be both proud and humbled. I'm still working on it.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



Well said Mooh! Especially "...The trick is to be both proud and humbled..."


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...somewhere around age fifty-five i finally decided to stop apologizing to the world for defining myself as a musician, singer, songwriter and (......), artist!

feels good.

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've always marched to my own drummer and been proud of it. The way I have always looked at it, is that if people are talking about me, then at least they aren't talking about someone that it might actually bother.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

especially in these days of instant gratification, it takes a real commitment to be a musician.

You SHOULD be proud of yourself.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Absolutely. I'm not going to cover ground already mentioned here. I'm in total agreement with the previous posts.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*Amen*



simescan said:


> I'm not sure I can concider myself a musician but I don't hesitate to tell people I play guitar. I love to talk guitar and guitar tabs with anyone who'll lend an ear.


I hear that! Hence the reason I've been hanging about here lately! I'm so happy I found this place and others to talk to about music. While I have small moments of brilliance followed by lengthy periods of mediocrity, I would like to call myself a musician to some respect. I only wish I had others to play with...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same as some in terms of talking about it with people. I even post the posters of our gigs here at work. And even if I mostly feel that I'm just a "hack" when it comes to playing guitar, I'm proud to say that I play guitar in a band.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Absolutely I am proud to say I am a musician and over the last year I am delighted to see that I view myself more as a musician than whatever work title I wear. That means my identity is revolving more around 'me' than outside, artificial, temporary influences, that's gotta be good.


Good for you, Michelle. I experienced an identity crisis when I came off the road many years ago and got a day job, got married, etc. I wanted to be a musician but couldn't give myself the permission to call myself one. One day I just decided that I was a musician no matter what else I was. I settled the argument with myself. If your still playing after 40 years and looking forward to the next gig, you are either a musician or an idiot, maybe both! 

My resume proudly includes the period when I was a professional musician.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes I am proud to be a musician. I talk about it often and am not the least bit ashamed to say I play in a band. Lately more and more people introduce me to others and very often mention that I make guitars. Am I proud that a lot of people are starting to think of me as a guitar maker & musician? Damn Skippy I am.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yer damn right im proud!

i love listenign to and making/playing music. i'll talk about it with anyone who shares the interest. always learning and always getting better, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Damn right. I'll talk shop all day long and play every night if I could. I really enjoy music as my hobby and stress reliever. There's not too many hobbies out there that actually make money.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't really consider myself a musician since I don't write my own stuff or make any money doing it. I am definitely proud of being a guitar player though. I think everyone needs an art to devote themselves to from time to time (whether it be 5 hours a day or half hour a week) to clear their head and express themselves. When you hear different guitar players only then you realize how different people really are.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im not so proud when i realize how good id be if i was still broke and homeless and starving, playing 12 hours a day...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

IMO, being paid and writing your own stuff doesnt necessarily make you a musician.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> IMO, being paid and writing your own stuff doesnt necessarily make you a musician.


I'm just curious. how else would you define it then if this would not be sufficient?


----------

